# Cracking floor tiles



## Wkelly5688 (Jan 5, 2013)

We moved in a new house three years ago.  It has large square ceramic tiles throughout the kitchen, laundry room, and baths.  About 2 months after moving in we heard a loud pop and a few days later noticed a cracked tile in the kitchen.  Over the next few weeks, it happened several morE times.  The builder said it was settling and to give i a few months and he would replace the broken tiles.  That summer, they came in and replaced 8 tiles, all in the kitchen and laundry rooms which share a common wall.  All was well until the next winter and the same thing happened again.  One of the tlles that was replaced in the orIginal fix cracked again.  The builder said it is still settling and just let it go awhile.  Now we have 14 cracked tiles but have noticed no new ones in several months.  Question is, if we get them replaced again will they be OK now? We only have the cracking in the winter months (we live in Georgia). I'm wondering if we wouldn't be better off working with the builder and just ripping up the tile and putting down cork or something more forgiving?  The builder has been very good about standing behind his work.

Bill


----------



## Rusty (Jan 6, 2013)

Sounds like too much floor deflection for ceramic tile.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 6, 2013)

It could be too much deflection of the joists or subfloor, but I doubt it since modern home must meet L360 deflection standards and that's also the minimum standard for ceramic tiles.  But, maybe the subfloor is loose, or just poor workmanship which happens often with builder work.

I think the most likely cause or a combination is that there may not be any expansion space at the perimeter or at certain points in the layout.  This is very important in large areas.  A tip-off is the sudden stress and the accompanying loud sounds similar to a cupboard full of dishes falling on the floor.  Is that kinda what it sounded like?  Sometimes it only sounds like one dish breaking, but same reason.  The house is shrinking as it dries out and if there's no room, the floor buckles.  It's not the house settling I'm pretty sure.

It's called "tenting" and it happens to perhaps thousands of floors every year.  I've seen areas tent up about 18" in the center.  Others just give all at once and pieces of tiles go flying in the air.  I've heard of tiles hitting and even slivers sticking to the ceiling.  The sound can be a slight pop or crackle or like an explosion.   

Jaz


----------



## Rusty (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll go along with whatever Jaz says. He's the tile expert.


----------



## Wkelly5688 (Jan 7, 2013)

Jaz:
Thanks for the response.  I dont think this is tenting.  It is one tile here, two over there, and another over there.  The sound is a loud pop like a small handgun.  We woud go look and find a cracked tile.  then two weeks later it would happn to another one.  We have no had any new breaks this winter but the existing cracks seem to be opening up with time.

Bill


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 7, 2013)

You never indicated if this floor was on a slab or a framed floor.  Deflection makes sense if the floor sits above a basement.  The repair would require examining the floor joists to see if they are under-sized, thus requiring sistering and/or blocking.

Which type of floor do you have??


----------



## EmmaJohnson (Mar 26, 2013)

Jaz said:


> It could be too much deflection of the joists or subfloor, but I doubt it since modern home must meet L360 deflection standards and that's also the minimum standard for ceramic tiles.  But, maybe the subfloor is loose, or just poor workmanship which happens often with builder work.
> 
> I think the most likely cause or a combination is that there may not be any expansion space at the perimeter or at certain points in the layout.  This is very important in large areas.  A tip-off is the sudden stress and the accompanying loud sounds similar to a cupboard full of dishes falling on the floor.  Is that kinda what it sounded like?  Sometimes it only sounds like one dish breaking, but same reason.  The house is shrinking as it dries out and if there's no room, the floor buckles.  It's not the house settling I'm pretty sure.
> 
> ...






I agree with jaz..


----------



## Jaz (Jun 5, 2013)

So, I comment to this thread, with post #3, on January 6th.  Emma comments on March 26th.  This morning, (June 5th), I receive and IM notifying me of Emma's comment.  

I'd say that's kinda on the slow side.  What's the scoop?

In double checking this I noticed Brett made today's comment, not Emma.  But, Brett's post is nowhere to be seen.  

Jaz


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 5, 2013)

Jaz said:
			
		

> But, Brett's post is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Jaz



Brett was banished to the land of lost boys. You need to stop by a lil more often. You missed the big yearly cookout.


----------



## Jaz (Jun 5, 2013)

Darn, I missed another picnic!  Maybe I'll receive my invite soon.  

At least I'm in better shape than Brett.

Jaz


----------

